# Sleeping under her water bottle?



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

So when I first got olive I had her igloo house I the left side, facing the inside of her cage, her food bowl in front of the house, a wood thing attached to the cage on the back middle and her water bottle on the right side. 

Yesterday I went and bought a bunch of new stuff for her (litter box, wheel, wood cubes because she would never chew on the one I had) and I cleaned and rearranged her cage. Everything was in a different place except her water bottle. Ever since then she's been just sitting/sleeping under her water bottle. I thought she just needed to get used to the new layout of her cage but she was still doing that more than 12 hours later, so I move her igloo and food back where they used to be. I basically have the cage where it all was originally but now added a wheel and litter thing. I thought that would help but she's STILL sleeping and just sitting under her water bottle. Any idea why? And is it normal?

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Is she acting fine otherwise? Has she moved at all? has she drank any of the water? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Also while this doesn't pertain to your current problem you need to get her a friend and a bigger cage. Not sure what kind of bedding she is on but the only wood shaving safe for rats is aspen. Rats get really depressed when they're alone and she needs room to run and that just isn't enough space. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

That could just be her favorite spot to sleep. My rats love to sleep in the very corner of the top shelf in their cage. I have a box in the bottom for them to sleep in but they prefer their corner.
Also Olive should have a cage mate. Rats get very lonely when they are alone and you just can't ALWAYS be there to play with them and keep them company. There are many many benefits of having two rats over just one. Just be sure that you get a rat of the same gender as Olive.
Also your cage does look a bit small. Rats are much happier in bigger cages with multiple levels. I complete understand if it is a temporary cage though. I had my girls in a relatively small cage until my big four story cage arrived.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I too think your rattie needs a friend and more space


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

zurfaces said:


> Also while this doesn't pertain to your current problem you need to get her a friend and a bigger cage. Not sure what kind of bedding she is on but the only wood shaving safe for rats is aspen. Rats get really depressed when they're alone and she needs room to run and that just isn't enough space. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know, I already am next weekend.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

DustyRat said:


> I too think your rattie needs a friend and more space


Yeah I know already. I'm doing that all next weekend.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

Voltage said:


> That could just be her favorite spot to sleep. My rats love to sleep in the very corner of the top shelf in their cage. I have a box in the bottom for them to sleep in but they prefer their corner.Also Olive should have a cage mate. Rats get very lonely when they are alone and you just can't ALWAYS be there to play with them and keep them company. There are many many benefits of having two rats over just one. Just be sure that you get a rat of the same gender as Olive.Also your cage does look a bit small. Rats are much happier in bigger cages with multiple levels. I complete understand if it is a temporary cage though. I had my girls in a relatively small cage until my big four story cage arrived.


I know, I'm getting another cage and another rat next weekend. But anyways, I'm just making sure. She is coming out, crawling in the bars in the cage and being normal generally. I've noticed she's not playing as often as usual, but she is still playing. I just thought it was weird becase in like 2/3 months I've had her she's never sat or slept there before until I added stuff/moved aroun her cage.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

zurfaces said:


> Is she acting fine otherwise? Has she moved at all? has she drank any of the water? Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's not playing as often, but she is playing and climbing around her cage as normal. She is eating how she normally eats and I'm pretty sure she's been drinking fine too. When I stand at the cage she'll usually come to me and smell my finger or try to climb out of the cage too.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe she is just spicing it up a bit and sleeping over there. If she doesn't have any noticeable injuries or porphyrin I'll say she's just being quirky and its nothing to worry about.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a girl who tends to sleep on the platform under her bottle when its warmer. I figured maybe the occasional drip would feel good or maybe she just knows the heat causes more thirst and wants to be lazy and just roll over to drink haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Sometimes they do the strangest things! When you get her a friend and more space, I reckon you will have a more joyful rat on your hands. Boredom has a way of turning into apathy and neurosis, especially in particularly smart animals like rats! Keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

shizzoizzo7 said:


> I have a girl who tends to sleep on the platform under her bottle when its warmer. I figured maybe the occasional drip would feel good or maybe she just knows the heat causes more thirst and wants to be lazy and just roll over to drink hahaSent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, I was thinking/hoping it could just be because it suddenly got soooo hot here. It's 33 degrees...Jeesh.


----------



## ashleeybarnes (May 17, 2013)

Hephaestion said:


> Sometimes they do the strangest things! When you get her a friend and more space, I reckon you will have a more joyful rat on your hands. Boredom has a way of turning into apathy and neurosis, especially in particularly smart animals like rats! Keep us updated on her progress.


I'm hoping so  I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd say it's just a little quirk. Most likely not a concern.


----------

